# RIP Spyro



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

My darling Spyro died this morning. He was a vittikins and he ran to glass of his viv slipped and it the impact on the glass broke is neck. Feel awful.. Now have to sort the tank....


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

omg thats awful i am so sorry 

r.i.p spyro xxxx


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, that's so awful. *

*R.I.P Spyro *


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss R.I.P Spyro.

Jag.


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

awwwwwwwww, rip


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

So Sorry Luv
RIP


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone,will miss my little lad. Never will forget that as long as I live. Awful.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Anna, I am so sorry about Spyro. It really was a freak accident! Sending you a big hug.

RIP Spyro


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Kathryn, just so miss him its silly as had him a few months but its really shaken me and upset me.x


----------



## KarlKingHull (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry about your loss its awful when it happens like that accidents are accidents though dont feel bad it couldnt be helped


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

*It's not your fault babe*
*It happens sometimes*
*Don't beat yourself up over it*

**Hugs**
*xxx*​


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw! So sorry to hear your loss. 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry about your loss, R.I.P Spyro


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

Really sad to hear about your loss its not your fault so please dont worry im sure he was very happy with you

R.I.P Spryo :halo:


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

awww no way. Hugsxxx

bless you both


----------

